# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Ngắm La HaBaNa xinh đẹp

## hangnt

Cuba có gần 4.200 hòn đảo và cù lao nhỏ, hơn 300 bãi tắm cát trắng tuyệt đẹp với phong cảnh ngoạn mục và bầu trời quanh năm nắng ấm. Bờ biển dài 7.000km, Cuba được thiên nhiên phú cho một nguồn tài nguyên vô tận.
Khi đặt chân lên đảo Cuba trong cuộc hành trình tìm Tân thế giới, C. Columbus đã phải thốt lên: Đây là hòn đảo đẹp nhất thế gian! Trái tim của đảo là thủ đô La Habana nằm ở Tây Bắc đảo, án ngữ eo biển Florida - cửa ngõ đi vào vịnh Mehico. Nơi đó từng là bến cảng lớn nhất ở Tây bán cầu và hiện nay là trung tâm kinh tế, chính trị và văn hóa của Cuba. 


*La Habana - Trái tim của hòn đảo tự do*

La Habana có lịch sử phát triển đã gần 500 năm nay. Thành phố do người Tây Ban Nha thành lập vào năm 1515 khi họ tới chiếm hòn đảo xinh đẹp này. Lúc đầu, vị trí của nó nằm ở bờ Nam đảo Cuba. Vào năm 1519 nó được chuyển lên bờ Bắc. Thế kỷ XVI - XVII La Habana luôn bị bọn cướp biển người Pháp, người Anh, người Hà Lan tấn công.

Những năm 1762 - 1763 thành phố bị người Anh chiếm đóng. Trong chiến tranh Tây Ban Nha - Mỹ xảy ra vào năm 1898, Cuba thoát khỏi ách thuộc địa của Tây Ban Nha, nhưng lại rơi vào vòng ảnh hưởng của Mỹ, và từ đó cho tới năm 1902, thành phố bị người Mỹ chiếm. Năm 1902, Cuba tuyên bố độc lập và La Habana trở thành thủ đô. 


Cùng với sự chiếm đóng và khai thác thuộc địa từ thế kỷ XVI, thực dân Tây Ban Nha vừa xây dựng vừa khai thác, đồng thời nắm quyền sở hữu. Các khu phố cổ, các công trình kiến trúc được vua Philip II ra sắc lệnh xây dựng. Đó là pháo đài El Morro, Tòa thị chính, nhà bưu điện, nhà thờ ở quảng trường, Plaza de la Catedral. Khu phố cổ ở gần bến cảng với những phố xá nhỏ hẹp nhưng khá đẹp và nhiều công trình kiến trúc thời thuộc địa. Nổi bật nhất là lâu đài Los Capitanes Generales.

*La Habana - Thành phố pháo đài*

Những pháo đài và những ngôi nhà ở kiểu Tây Ban Nha khác ở trung tâm La Habana, nó được coi là một di sản văn hóa của nhân loại. Thành phố được thành lập năm 1515, lúc đầu mang tên San Cristóbal de La Habana, nằm ven theo bờ vịnh nối liền với một đầm nước trải dài theo eo biển. Vào giữa thế kỷ XVI, nơi đây thường xảy ra những cuộc đột kích của bọn cướp biển đốt cháy La Habana. 


Theo một sắc lệnh đặc biệt, bắt đầu từ năm 1576 đã cho phép chỉ xây dựng ở đây những công trình bằng đá. Toàn thành phố được quy hoạch lại một cách hệ thống theo mặt bằng vuông góc. Vào giữa thế kỷ XVII, các công việc xây dựng ở cảng được hoàn tất và La Habana trở thành địa điểm trung chuyển quan trọng nhất của Tây Ban Nha trên con đường buôn bán giữa châu Âu và châu Mỹ.

*Một số di tích lịch sử ở La Habana*

Nhiều địa danh ở La Habana có giá trị lịch sử, đó là các quảng trường, công viên và bảo tàng, tu viện, pháo đài… Nổi bật nhất là Nhà thờ Lớn La Habana và cảng La Habana xây dựng vào 1763. Nghe nói Nhà thờ Lớn từng là nơi đã bảo quản thi hài của nhà thám hiểm Cristoph Columbus trong nhiều năm.

Trong khu La Habana cổ hiện còn bảo tồn một quần thể kiến trúc thời thuộc địa thuộc loại cổ nhất châu Mỹ. Kiến trúc đặc trưng nhà ở khu vực này là đều có bancông bằng song sắt với các cửa ra vào lớn bằng gỗ quý, đường phố hẹp lát bằng đá. Giá trị của nó gắn liền với hàng ngàn tòa nhà được xem như những công trình nghệ thuật quốc gia trải rộng trên một diện tích 156 ha, nay vẫn được gìn giữ gần như nguyên vẹn. Đây là một trường hợp hiếm thấy trên thế giới. Nhờ giá trị văn hóa và kiến trúc rất độc đáo này, ngày 14-12-1982 UNESCO chính thức công nhận trung tâm thành phố La Habana là Di sản Văn hóa toàn nhân loại.

Thành cổ La Habana cổ nay là một quận của thành phố La Habana hiện đại, bao gồm những công trình hành chính, quân sự, xã hội và văn hóa được xây dựng từ cách đây trên 400 năm, được mở rộng vào thế kỷ XIX. Ngay từ thế kỷ XVI, La Habana đã là một đầu mối liên lạc quan trọng giữa Cựu thế giới (châu Âu) và Tân thế giới (châu Mỹ).

Mọi tàu chở vàng từ Mehico, Peru và các thuộc địa ở Trung Mỹ về Tây Ban Nha hoặc chở hàng từ mẫu quốc cho các thuộc địa Trung Mỹ đều dừng lại ở đây để nhận hàng tiếp tế. Do vậy, La Habana sớm trở thành một trung tâm thương mại quan trọng, chiếc chìa khóa của vịnh Mehico và biển Caribe, đồng thời cũng là miếng mồi béo bở đối với bọn cướp biển, là trung tâm buôn lậu và mua bán nô lệ trong vùng Caribe. 


Để đề phòng những cuộc tấn công của bọn cướp biển và thực dân Anh, nhiều công trình quân sự đã được xây dựng ở hai bên cửa vịnh án ngữ lối đi vào thành phố. Đến thế kỷ XVIII thành cổ được bổ sung thêm một tháp hải đăng dẫn đường cho tàu ra vào cảng. Bên cạnh đó là pháo đài La Cabanha xây dựng vào thế kỷ XVIII.

Hàng ngày, đúng vào 9 giờ tối, thành phố lại nghe thấy tiếng đại bác bắn từ pháo đài này. Dưới thời thực dân, tiếng đại bác đó là tín hiệu khép cổng thành phố, giờ đây truyền thống cũ vẫn được giữ nguyên, làm cho người dân nhớ lại một thời xa xưa không bao giờ trở lại.

Nhà thờ Lớn của La Habana là công trình điển hình của nghệ thuật kiến trúc Baroque với những đường cong, những mảng trang trí đắp nổi cầu kỳ phía ngoài và những bức bích họa trang trí nội thất rực rỡ. Ngày nay, quảng trường nhà thờ Lớn trở thành một trung tâm hoạt động văn hóa truyền thống của La Habana. Những tối thứ bảy và chủ nhật, ngày lễ, ngày hội văn hóa, đây là nơi diễn ra các hoạt động nghệ thuật dân tộc và là một trong những nơi hấp dẫn nhất đối với khách du lịch nước ngoài.

Trong phạm vi thành phố cổ còn có một số công trình lịch sử, kiến trúc và nghệ thuật được xây dựng trong thế kỷ XX. Đó là đài tưởng niệm con tàu cách mạng Granma, Viện bảo tàng quốc gia, tòa nhà Quốc hội cũ nay là Viện hàn lâm Khoa học...

Một trong những địa điểm lịch sử đáng chú ý nữa ở La Habana cổ là ngôi nhà nhỏ, nơi người anh hùng dân tộc vĩ đại Cuba Jose Marti ra đời cách đây 130 năm; là Quảng trường Cách Mạng nằm trên đồi Catalanez với tượng đài Jose Marti cao 112,75m; là Nhà hát quốc gia và Thư viện quốc gia Jose Marti.

Đó còn là những ngôi nhà trang nhã nằm trên đường Plaza de la Catedral dành riêng cho khách bộ hành và quán cà phê nổi tiếng nhất nằm gần cung điện Aguax-Clarax. Và du khách không thể không biết tới quán rượu Bodegita del Medio trên đường Empedrado là nơi mà Hemingway từng qua lại và yêu quý…

Sau ngày Cách mạng thành công, nhiều công trình lịch sử của thành phố La Habana cổ đã được khôi phục và nhiều nhà bảo tàng mới được thành lập. Theo thống kê được công bố gần đây, tại khu phố cổ La Habana hiện có tới 88 công trình có giá trị cao về lịch sử và văn hóa, 860 công trình có giá trị sinh thái và 1.780 công trình kiến trúc khác tạo nên bộ mặt độc đáo cho thủ đô của đất nước Cuba.

Việc UNESCO tuyên bố thành La Habana cổ là một di sản của thế giới là một sự công nhận quốc tế đối với những cố gắng của nhà nước và nhân dân Cuba trong công tác bảo tồn và phát huy di sản văn hóa của dân tộc.

----------


## heocoi

Nghe tên cảnh đã thấy đẹp dịu dàng rồi, giờ nhìn cảnh lại càng thấy đẹp.

----------


## showluo

nghe nói Cuba nổi tiếng với những điếu xì gà hảo hạng 
muốn đến đó thử vị xì gà  :Smile:

----------


## Taeyeon0903

La HaBaNa nhìn đẹp và thành bình quá  :love struck: 
Đúng là nơi lý tưởng giành cho những ai thích sự dịu dàng, yên bình đến du lịch

----------


## thientai206

xưa xem phim , thấy rất hay nhắc đến Lahabana, cũng ham hố đến đấy ngắm biển, nắng và gió một lần  :tongue:

----------


## dung89

Thủ đô Cuba đây sao :Smile:

----------

